# When will you feel good about travel again



## silentg (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi Now that we are starting to see places opening and travel this summer is being offered in somewhat limited form. How do you feel about traveling? Personally, I don’t want to travel too far from home right now. We have moved our vacations to next year with exception of two weeks in the fall to drivable destinations in Florida.
We have been following CDC guidelines and mostly staying home. 
Just curious of how other TUG members are coping and planning future vacations.
Silentg


----------



## Cornell (Jun 3, 2020)

As I mentioned in previous posts I already traveled (mid may).  And traveled by air.  My comfort level was high but everyone has different thresholds on this.

One thing that was eye-opening to me: I traveled from a very high -restriction / mask mandatory area to a destination that was low-restriction/masks not required.  The societal differences were stark in terms of how people behaved in general and their interactions w/each other.  If I was someone who was anxious about C19, where I traveled to would have upped the anxiety b/c human behavior was so different there (vs where I live).

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 3, 2020)

It will all depend on the area and resort traveled to.  We are actually going to our timeshare week in a week.  The resort is all separate entrances.  It is very rural and we hike and bike.  We rarely see anyone,  It will depend on occupancy as to whether I use the hot tubs, pools, and grills.  We will take all food so will be able to maintain almost a complete quarantine.  My big question is whether I feel comfortable with a beer at one of my favorite breweries.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2020)

Probably not fully traveling until there is a functioning vaccine. There will be some road trips, but the risk of faraway quarantine (or illness) will keep us close (say within a days' drive) for the time being. We do have a transatlantic cruise on deposit, but doubt strongly that it will happen.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jun 3, 2020)

We are hoping that in November, when we take three weeks for vacation in Florida that we will feel comfortable with travel. That will all depend if there is a second wave and if there are no travel restrictions or 14 day quarantine in effect.


----------



## presley (Jun 3, 2020)

Totally comfortable with traveling by car right now. I've never enjoyed flying and don't know when I'll feel like giving that another go.


----------



## Brett (Jun 3, 2020)

I travel to Northern Virginia every week -  feel totally comfortable 
I wish the DC museums would re-open


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 3, 2020)

The Commander in Chief stated no hotel, timeshare or cruise travel for 2020;
not even to the Manor Club in Williamsburg.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2020)

Just finished booking our flight to Molokai for my two week vacation starting 06-27-20. I will be traveling to the other islands here after that for work.


----------



## normab (Jun 3, 2020)

Um, two weeks ago...


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2020)

In a few weeks.  Going to visit a friend a few states away.  We will be building mound-style veg garden.   I will be on the road as soon as seedlings are big and strong, ready to get planted.   She has clearing going on right now.  

Probably public restrooms are my biggest risk.  Neither of us has much been around people, plus, it'll be living at a camp, so almost all outdoors.   Safe and peaceful.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 3, 2020)

Leaving Friday for 2 weeks at a MVC in Orlando-had AC and extra exchange week to use so why not? Taking food (I did a big grocery shop recently and we decided to do this Saturday), driving straight through.  End of month we are doing South Dakota/Mount Rushmore/Badlands trip. Have to break in my new hiking shoes in Florida now instead of at home


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Probably not fully traveling until there is a functioning vaccine. There will be some road trips, but the risk of faraway quarantine (or illness) will keep us close (say within a days' drive) for the time being. We do have a transatlantic cruise on deposit, but doubt strongly that it will happen.


This is how dh feels.  He doesn't even want to take any road trips until then.  Maybe he'll change his mind as time goes on, but I doubt it.  We're both in that age range that can be problematic and have other health issues as well.

I'm hoping to get to Maui in March, 2021.  Dd and I have a river cruise on the Rhine planned. We were supposed to go May 2021, but we pushed it to May, 2022.  Both of us felt a bit more comfortable with that date.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2020)

slip said:


> Just finished booking our flight to Molokai for my two week vacation starting 06-27-20. I will be traveling to the other islands here after that for work.


Jeff, that's basically going from one county to another.   Of course the fact that you have to get on an airplane to do that travel makes it a bit different than for most of us.


----------



## geekette (Jun 3, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> Leaving Friday for 2 weeks at a MVC in Orlando-had AC and extra exchange week to use so why not? Taking food (I did a big grocery shop recently and we decided to do this Saturday), driving straight through.  End of month we are doing South Dakota/Mount Rushmore/Badlands trip. Have to break in my new hiking shoes in Florida now instead of at home


ooooh, yeah, great plans with 2 very different backdrops!

Good luck on hiking boot break in!


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 3, 2020)

I am going to Hilton Head July 4th week and then two weeks later in the month.  No reservations at all.  I'm trying to decide whether to drive or fly for the second part of the trip.


----------



## LMD (Jun 3, 2020)

By car yes, air...not yet. Our first flight is scheduled for the end of September for a wedding in upstate NY. Trying to decide if we are going to travel at all this summer. If we do it will be in August right before school starts, somewhere within driving distance and where we can do outdoor activities. I will sanitize the hell out of the timeshare/hotel (although I did this before as well...LOL!) Fortunately I live where I can go to the beach so traveling is not priority at this time.


----------



## elaine (Jun 3, 2020)

Wdw driving Early aug  if covid is low as projected. Keys early dec driving if no covid concerns. Maube Europe next summer if covid treatment/vaccine. Will think hard before cruising again. I want to be near a hospital even if it’s in a foreign country. Got off a boat that had covid 2 weeks later.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd like to travel, and would consider traveling (even though we are totally isolated since March, ordering food etc) if we could find a good deal in a more isolated area.  It would be such a waste to go somewhere with beautiful amenities I won't feel comfortable using....but a house on an isolated beach (i.e. not Hilton Head or Clearwater, etc) or a private cabin in the mountains (not Wyndham in the Smokies or somewhere busy).  I'd want somewhere with basically no community gathering spots (somewhere private to bike, hike, walk & relax...….kinda like home, LOL....but a change of scenery)


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 3, 2020)

On May 28 I flew a one hour Southwest flight to San Jose. Airports on both ends were like Ghost towns. Did carry-on only. 35 passengers on the plane. Out of respect for my sister, who picked me up, I wore two layers of clothes. Stripped off outer layer at curb, along with shoes and socks. Put those in her trunk. Slipped on flip flops and a mask. Used sanitizer on my hands, and we were on our way to her home. Once there, we didn't touch, no masks. Both of us were fine with that. A few days later, good friend picked me up and took me to her house. No masks. Finally, daughter came there with her two boys, stayed for lunch. Now at DD. Helping with boys so she can work. 2 days of homeschooling and I'm exhausted. Next stop, in a few days, grand-daughter 's house to dog-sit. No masks required there. Not in a hurry to return home.

If you haven't guessed, I'm on the low end of scale when it comes to Covid concern. I won't tell you what you should do -- if you will grant the same to me.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Jeff, that's basically going from one county to another.   Of course the fact that you have to get on an airplane to do that travel makes it a bit different than for most of us.



Yes, you’re right, if I didn’t have to get on a plane I wouldn’t have posted.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 3, 2020)

Just left on our one month social distancing with new scenery tour.  Driving and staying in timeshares.  Plan to just hang out and cook in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 3, 2020)

We are driving to/from our second home in Lake Tahoe and may stay there for a few weeks this summer if not rented (costs nothing extra to stay there so the price is right.)

No air trips, timeshares or hotels planned until summer 2021. Tempted to travel by air with our travel credits and certificates but wondering if the anxiety, precautions and lack of open businesses and activities would overshadow relaxation and fun.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 4, 2020)

Flew from Ohio to Florida last weekend for some seaplane flying. Southwest flights about 30%-50% Full with everyone wearing masks.
Going to San Antonio next week for four days. 
Other than following CDC recommendations, no difference for me.

Cheers


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 4, 2020)

At first we were on the fence about keeping our next Disney trip/really thought of cancelling.  Now we are leaning more towards going.

We are still not sure if we will drive or fly.  We have had our air booked going down before everything shut down.  We are starting to think we will fly - might be the cleanest now/less people than ever before.  But who knows by October.  I remember after 9/11 thinking - it was probably the safest time to fly.

Having said that, we will take extra precautions regardless of how relaxed/restrictions are.  We are ready to get out - enjoy the resort - maybe pool if open and we feel comfortable/not crowded.  If no pool - relax by the pool with a drink.  Many times the pool water is not too warm for me to go in - so no issue there for me if I don't go in.  Hubby can handle it better 

We had already cancelled early March our end of March Disney reservation before they shut down.  We also cancelled early March - before final payment due - our June Alaska cruise tour (of course this all got shut down too) - if this one needs/needed to be cancelled, it can always be cancelled.  I think we are good though.

We are actually discussing taking a quick few days drive somewhere middle of summer - getting brave.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

I will not pay good money for a not so good experience so no far away vacations for us. Not fearful of COVID. Just why pay a lot of money for something that is less than wonderful?

So no plans except our timeshares and even those are not looking good if no pool. The pool is important to me. The gym in our NH timeshare is important to me also. The activities. What's the point?

We already live in a vacation area and all these COVID convoluted and confusing rules and closings take the the joy out of everything. If everything was open and normal like it used to be I would have no reservations about using them. I'd eat inside a restaurant. I would go to a gym. I would swim in a pool with other people in it. I would go on the MS MT Washington and mail boats on the lake here. I would go to a theater and a play. I would take an in person college class. I would join an organization. I would go to a party.

I would not wait until I am in a wheelchair to do the things I want to do right now in my first real year of retirement.

Right now I visit the beach/boardwalk here that supposedly is not open but is open because the parking is open.  I walk to the lake almost every day with a group of residents here. No masks and frankly not much distancing between us now. We did go to a beautiful state park the other day that was closed. We parked on the side of the road and walked in and walked the beach and sat on an unsanitized picnic table and took in the spectacular scenery. Another day we went up north to Lake Chocorua and walked there, taking in the gorgeous scenery. Only cost us gas.

I visited a country store a few times and bought some things for our home. Had take out only twice. Have not eaten outside at a restaurant yet just because we don't eat out a lot to begin with, but we will do that. I am planning to have a friend visit soon and I don't care about the distancing thing and no we won't be wearing masks.. I visited her way up north a couple of weeks ago and had a nice visit. Also- a neighbor took 8 of us out on his pontoon on the lake and it was wonderful.

With everything else going on as well,  I am thankful we don't live in an urban area. We can staycation, which was our plan anyway for this year, though it is gravely reduced from our expectations.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2020)

Paumavista said:


> I'd like to travel, and would consider traveling (even though we are totally isolated since March, ordering food etc) if we could find a good deal in a more isolated area.  It would be such a waste to go somewhere with beautiful amenities I won't feel comfortable using....but a house on an isolated beach (i.e. not Hilton Head or Clearwater, etc) or a private cabin in the mountains (not Wyndham in the Smokies or somewhere busy).  I'd want somewhere with basically no community gathering spots (somewhere private to bike, hike, walk & relax...….kinda like home, LOL....but a change of scenery)


VRBO or AirBnB?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 4, 2020)

I am sure I've posted this on other threads already...

We leave by CRV at the end of the month to stay at a new Bern NC timeshare. We will spend one night enroute in Lexington VA at a Hampton Inn. Then on to our DD et al in Mt. Pleasant SC for the 4th & beyond. Returning home will include another night in a Hampton Inn TBD.

Will likely be cancelling our Sept. t/s stay at Royal Regency, FR.

Reconsidering our October planned visit to my sisses & spouses who live near Portland OR. The guys have seriously compromised health and my big worry is what we might unwittingly bring to them via our flights from CLE-PDX.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 4, 2020)

@WinniWoman IT sounds like you are making new friends and building your social circle in your home.  Happy for you.  That's what it's all about.  I have decided I am going to move in about a year.  I will be doing it alone .  My biggest fear is developing friendships in a new place, alone.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @WinniWoman IT sounds like you are making new friends and building your social circle in your home.  Happy for you.  That's what it's all about.  I have decided I am going to move in about a year.  I will be doing it alone .  My biggest fear is developing friendships in a new place, alone.


Get involved.  When dh and I moved from California to New Mexico we knew exactly two people, his sister and our bil.  They did help us get started but after awhile we were flying on our own.  We are both retired so our situation is a lot different, but we joined organizations, did volunteer work, and we have absolutely amazing neighbors.  I may be prejudiced, but one organization I would suggest you look into wherever you move is AAUW (American Association of University Women).  I joined soon after we moved here.  Some of my closest friends have come from that organization.


----------



## mav (Jun 4, 2020)

We spent 2 weeks in our next door neighbor state in a time share, and had a great time. Only 4 or 5 units in the whole resort were occupied. Got my hair cut  {YAY}, and of course headed to fav. places for pick up for dinner. We will be heading  out again in a week to another state. If the borders in Europe ever reopen to the USA we are heading to whoever opens first. Have a trip booked to Bavaria  starting July 3rd and REALLY hope Angela Merkle opens up the borders to us. United has told me that if there is a problem getting in we would be stopped from boarding at the airport. We will just show up and if we can't board just head home. Nothing ventured nothing gained.  We are very good at going with the flow and never get addled.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Get involved.  When dh and I moved from California to New Mexico we knew exactly two people, his sister and our bil.  They did help us get started but after awhile we were flying on our own.  We are both retired so our situation is a lot different, but we joined organizations, did volunteer work, and we have absolutely amazing neighbors.  I may be prejudiced, but one organization I would suggest you look into wherever you move is AAUW (American Association of University Women).  I joined soon after we moved here.  Some of my closest friends have come from that organization.


Thank you Luanne!  I will absolutely do that.  I know I'll have to "put myself out there", so to speak.  My wonderful mother was an AAUW member for many years XOXOXO.  I'm super scared by this life decision but I'm ready!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @WinniWoman IT sounds like you are making new friends and building your social circle in your home.  Happy for you.  That's what it's all about.  I have decided I am going to move in about a year.  I will be doing it alone .  My biggest fear is developing friendships in a new place, alone.
> 
> *@Cornell - As soon as someone here mentioned that a small group of them walk every morning I knew we should join in if we ever wanted to have some kind of socializing. I made hubby do it also. It helped that this community has a Facebook page. Since there is nothing else is going on due to this stupid virus, it was better than nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 4, 2020)

IMO...I am less concerned about the airplane unless it is a long-haul flight because they are as clean as possible. More concerned about the other areas: airport, Ubers, restaurants, activities etc.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Thank you Luanne!  I will absolutely do that.  I know I'll have to "put myself out there", so to speak.  My wonderful mother was an AAUW member for many years XOXOXO.  I'm super scared by this life decision but I'm ready!


Also, if your new community has a Newcomer's group, check that out as well.  Besides meeting new people it's usually a good way to get to know the area.  Do you have any ideas of where you might want to settle?


----------



## geoand (Jun 4, 2020)

Future travel for us is a big I don’t know. Our DD moved in with us 3 weeks ago. She abandoned her apartment. We have to deal with emptying it, get storage facility & hire movers. We need to deal with Covid & the rioting. The riots are our biggest concern since her apartment is in the riot zone.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Also, if your new community has a Newcomer's group, check that out as well.  Besides meeting new people it's usually a good way to get to know the area.  Do you have any ideas of where you might want to settle?


I'm thinking along the lines of AZ, TX, NV.  I no longer want the extremes of Chicago winter. Want to be somewhere where I can enjoy a lot of outdoor recreation; live in a safe area.  Also don't want to be in a remote area.  I like to travel so near an airport, but NOT in the heart of a city.  Some of this will depend on where my daughter winds up going to college.  I live near my mother currently and I always figured I'd stay put while she's still with us.  But I'm growing increasingly unhappy where I live and my mother would never want to hold me back from my life.  Being near an airport would allow me to visit her regularly too.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 4, 2020)

Currently on a trip to mvci willow ridge lodge, so, not against travel. DW is super high risk/mortality so avoiding airports for now, driving only. But I always loved to drive so not a big deal. A timeshare seems no less safe than home really. 

While we were planning on Kenya in December, my guess is we probably will not.


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2020)

For Cornell


Cornell said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of AZ, TX, NV. I no longer want the extremes of Chicago winter. Want to be somewhere where I can enjoy a lot of outdoor recreation; live in a safe area. Also don't want to be in a remote area. I like to travel so near an airport, but NOT in the heart of a city. Some of this will depend on where my daughter winds up going to college.


I'd consider renting a place in a planned community that has activities: yoga, bird watching, card games, investments, travel, fishing, whatever, etc., so you have a network of existing things to join and make friends. After 8 months, if it's the place you want, start looking for something to buy. If it's not, then you can keep renting or try somewhere else.
Being near an airport assures you're a quick flight back to Chicago if needed.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 4, 2020)

Will likely be staying close to home for a year or so - partly due to the virus but also because we volunteered to provide the first year of daycare for our new granddaughter, born the end of March.  We'll be starting later this month and her parents won't have much vacation time for a while.  I was glad we could volunteer to help them out, but thought missing out on traveling would be hard.  The virus has made it less of a sacrifice!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of AZ, TX, NV.  I no longer want the extremes of Chicago winter. Want to be somewhere where I can enjoy a lot of outdoor recreation; live in a safe area.  Also don't want to be in a remote area.  I like to travel so near an airport, but NOT in the heart of a city.  Some of this will depend on where my daughter winds up going to college.  I live near my mother currently and I always figured I'd stay put while she's still with us.  But I'm growing increasingly unhappy where I live and my mother would never want to hold me back from my life.  Being near an airport would allow me to visit her regularly too.


Be prepared for heat during the summer, but at least in AZ and NV it will be dry heat.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of AZ, TX, NV.  I no longer want the extremes of Chicago winter. Want to be somewhere where I can enjoy a lot of outdoor recreation; live in a safe area.  Also don't want to be in a remote area.  I like to travel so near an airport, but NOT in the heart of a city.  Some of this will depend on where my daughter winds up going to college.  I live near my mother currently and I always figured I'd stay put while she's still with us.  But I'm growing increasingly unhappy where I live and my mother would never want to hold me back from my life.  Being near an airport would allow me to visit her regularly too.


Personally, TX is constantly uncomfortably humid, I wouldn't trade Chicago for that.   At least the desert cools down at night.  I really like Phoenix, myself, have considered that general area.  Like you, I want to be within an hour of an airport.

You might take a look at Places Rated, a big ole reference I ran across decades ago.  Also take a look at linked "tax map", so you can compare income and expenses appropriately.









						State-by-State Guide to Taxes on Middle-Class Families | Kiplinger
					

State tax rates and rules for income, sales, gas, property, cigarette, and other taxes that impact middle-class families.



					www.kiplinger.com
				




Meanwhile, I am wrestling with what I thought I wanted, so your post kind of triggered me.   I have been enjoying the pure simplicity of just planting stuff, watching it grow, smelling roses, lilacs, whatever is in bloom, seeing the pops of color finally show up...   I don't want to come inside.  I like being in the dirt, keep bringing in cut flowers to make inside like the outside. 

I am strongly considering chucking this life and heading to the NC wilderness to be an organic farmer.  My friend building the big camp needs a farmer and a cook.   I live pretty simply, already, but living off the land has an appeal that is getting much stronger in me. 

I will see how this next trip goes.   How happy am I to return home, to the life I built?  Will I want to be back at camp immediately, wishing I hadn't left?   I could stay down there up to 2 weeks this time, not sure I will.   I may miss modern conveniences too much (might be another year before a well is drilled; solar power is installed).

Events of the past few years, and now this year, have me rethinking the future I thought I wanted.   Every time I talk to a recruiter, I later end up with this PTSD-type thing, where I just don't seem to want the crazy any more, the thought of resuming IT career just brings stress.  Access to mountains and beach appeals to me.   I think I might want to decrease the living expenses and head for peaceful vs ever again do the stressful career. 

Can you tell me how you decided to move?  All of my previous moves were job-related so this is a new feeling.   I hadn't planned to move in retirement.  Now, I'm giving it serious consideration.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

@Cornell When looking at Arizona, take a look at Tempe.  It seems to be rated well, and it's a college town with a lot going on.  One of my friends from worked retired there.  She did her research, and since she wanted to live in a college town she picked that one.


----------



## elaine (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not a mod, but maybe we should start a new thread: Why/how did you decide to move if now job related? 
As it's a great topic of interest IMHO. I'll post one--and reply later.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> Personally, TX is constantly uncomfortably humid, I wouldn't trade Chicago for that.   At least the desert cools down at night.  I really like Phoenix, myself, have considered that general area.  Like you, I want to be within an hour of an airport.
> 
> You might take a look at Places Rated, a big ole reference I ran across decades ago.  Also take a look at linked "tax map", so you can compare income and expenses appropriately.
> 
> ...




I know you asked this of Cornell but my two cents: everyone has a personal reason regarding moving. I have read that most people actually do not move in retirement, despite what we are made to believe. This is due to the fact that many have well established and familiar networks nearby, including medical, family and friends. Homes might be paid off and comfortable, etc. Plus it costs a lot of money to move and it’s a lot of work with a lot of pieces that have to be dealt with.

Others decide to be snowbirds due to weather which has been discussed at length here on TUG.

For us it was a few things: taxes, politics, lack of family and close friends nearby (though some in our state anywhere from 1-3 hours away (but we rarely, if ever, saw them anyway). And we wanted to be closer to where our son lives, though we knew if he moved we would not follow him.

We also needed to downsize from a big house and large tract of land to a smaller home with a small lot and less maintenance. It is a cottage and the ultimate in simplification. Another thing- though not an absolute, but preferred- was that buying the home would not cost us more than what we could get for our house plus all expenses involved in selling and buying- that was including all the total moving expenses, temporary rental house overage from what we paid monthly in taxes on our former home, attorney and realtor fees and other closing costs on both houses and additional home improvements and expenses we would more or less immediately incur once we bought the house, like bathroom mirrors, the radon mitigation system, ceiling fan install, porch chairs, artwork, shelving and cabinets for the basement, TV and sound system install, garage vinyl floor mat, bidets, under cabinet puck lights, etc. etc. (Yes- I added them all up). And we came almost exactly on target. Still have about $10,000 leftover which could go to a whole house generator next year- not sure. We do also have a few more things on the list but we are keeping things simple- did I mention that before? LOL!

This was a challenge to do in NH at this price point, believe me, but we did it.

We also knew it was not a good idea to age in a secluded area. That no longer working we would need to be around people sometimes and it was important to have some neighbors so we could socialize and also help each other.

Having 4 seasons was important to us as well as mountains and big, crystal clear lakes with beaches. And also a vacation vibe. We liked the idea of a small town or city in a rural area. Near health care providers and a hospital, though now we are out of luck with this virus and feel abandoned in that regard. We were not crazy about the hospital to begin with- not a great reputation and financial issues- but considering all other factors we decided on this area anyway. There are better hospitals not too far of a drive from here at least- maybe an hour to an hour and a half. There is no perfect location.

It needed to be tax friendly and at least lower property taxes than NY.  We wanted also a certain type of culture and history, which New England fit that bill. And to be around some people with like minded politics and there is a group here that we are part of- though we have not been able to meet because of the virus.

In the end we were glad we could move to one of the two states that were our favorite places to vacation. And it helps they are side by side so we can visit the other one easily when this stupid lockdown is over.

One more thing- my husband was getting tired going to work at 65 years old. And we know my story of leaving my job. No way could I stomach ever going back to work. So with Tuggers routing me on and the ok of the financial advisor we hired we took the plunge into the steps to get here. Still doesn’t completely feel like home but we are working on it.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 4, 2020)

I am traveling to NH/VT this summer as long as the resorts are open.  Will likely go to MO as well...that trip is to see my elderly parents.  I could stay cooped up in the house, "safe."  But that's not much of a life.  I'll be cautious.  But I'm going somewhere!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> Personally, TX is constantly uncomfortably humid, I wouldn't trade Chicago for that.



Best part about it! That's why there are 50 states I suppose, something for everyone. I am always outside no matter how hot or humid. Can't take the cold any more. From Cleveland OH, way way too cold for me now.

I guess we broke the mold if most do not move during retirement. We moved specifically because of retirement, smaller home, built just for us and our use, lower taxes. Only an hour from DFW airport, can get anywhere. We love to travel, so, international airport was key too.

I sure hope we get some more trips this year, just have to see how recovery goes.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Best part about it! That's why there are 50 states I suppose, something for everyone. I am always outside no matter how hot or humid. Can't take the cold any more. From Cleveland OH, way way too cold for me now.
> 
> I guess we broke the mold if most do not move during retirement. We moved specifically because of retirement, smaller home, built just for us and our use, lower taxes. Only an hour from DFW airport, can get anywhere. We love to travel, so, international airport was key too.
> 
> I sure hope we get some more trips this year, just have to see how recovery goes.


Yes, something for everyone!   I kind of like snow.   

I do know that the body can acclimate.  One year that I knew I was going to Houston, I was lucky that we were hitting 90s early in the season, so I was able to get my body used to it, even able to do yard work.  By the time I took the trip, I think it was early June, a graduation, I was tolerating heat just fine.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2020)

.....Still doesn’t completely feel like home but we are working on it. 

that's going to be a big issue for me.  A completely different way of living.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

We thought about Florida and other southern states but we really do hate humidity. Honestly, we have never been to most except Florida and Virginia.  We briefly thought about PA and Delaware, both which we have been to just a few times.

We did seriously consider out West with the drier heat, though being in Utah last Sept we realized how hot that dry heat really feels. We would probably always be inside in air conditioning or in water.

In the end we felt we had a "connection" to NH (and Vermont) and both states felt more like "home" to us since we have been vacationing in them for 20+ years. We could not really see oursleves just throwing a dart on the map and moving our lives to a place we maybe liked one time when we visited or that we read was a good place to retire, though for sure we gave it serious consideration and if we couldn't make NH work, we would have had a serious decision to make in choosing another location because we vowed this to be our final move before-m well- you know- the nursing home or cemetery or whatever..

BTW- We have been having fantastic spring weather here in NH. 50's, 60's, 70's. Been awfully dry, though- no rain, which is weird. Even when it is windy I just love it!Makes me feel alive!  I think I must have lived in a northern climate in my past life! LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> .....Still doesn’t completely feel like home but we are working on it.
> 
> that's going to be a big issue for me.  A completely different way of living.




Right! I mean- here we could almost open a window and hold hands with our neighbors! It's strange coming from complete privacy when we lived in the woods. We keep saying we kind of feel like we are staying at a timeshare resort. LOL!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 4, 2020)

We’ve been at our daughter’s condo in Brian Head, Utah, for the last three days. It has been fun being somewhat normal. We’ve been hanging out with friends who have a condo up here, enjoying the nice weather, & eating in three restaurants with fairly normal experiences. Two of them even had salad bars. One had us put a plastic glove on the hand we served ourself with. The other asked us to use the hand sanitizer right next to the salad bar. Both had sneeze guards.

All our meals were great & there were several other diners.  Today we went to Bryce Canyon & there were lots of people but most were practicing safe distances. 

We’ll go home tomorrow & it has been so nice to be out of the house for a bit.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Right! I mean- here we could almost open a window and hold hands with our neighbors! It's strange coming from complete privacy when we lived in the woods. We keep saying we kind of feel like we are staying at a timeshare resort. LOL!


Fishbowling again would be very difficult for me.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 4, 2020)

We'll probably be traveling by car back to our DD's after the beginning of July.   They are buying their first home.   So excited for them.   It's new construction and will need a yard.   I'm a landscape designer.   

We normally take a 2 day drive to get there.   Our last drive back to MI was done in a 12 hour day.   I'm thinking it will be the same to go back down.   I'm not keen on a hotel yet.   I've made many HHI and FL reservations for June.   Thought about using them and if it wasn't for Covid we'd probably have been at one or both.   Renting them instead and enjoying home.   

It's a new life not to be running, running, running to get someplace else.   Instead my hours are spent gardening.   I heard on a podcast the term "savoring" as referring to savoring what we are doing.   And that's what I'm trying to adopt.   Taking time to savor the birds, the peace of our neighborhood, the cooked meals (still haven't had a restaurant meal since the first week of March).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh I just thought of something. Years ago on a flight back from Arizona I was sitting next to a woman on the plane and we struck up a conversation. She had visited a friend in Scottsdale and she was from Detroit. She just loved Arizona. I asked her if she would like to live there and surprisingly she said no. I asked her why and she replied “ Because then it would not be special anymore.  I want keep it a special place I can look forward to visiting again and again.”

I thought that an interesting perspective and always wondered if it would be that way with us regarding VT if we ever moved there, where my heart always was. I guess we will never know now since we did not move there.


----------



## silentg (Jun 4, 2020)

I love staying near the beach, but I don’t want to live near the beach, so I understand what that woman meant. If I lived near the beach, it wouldn’t be special when I go there for a day or a Timeshare week. There are many places I have been that I enjoyed visiting. But doesn’t mean I’d want to live there.
Silentg


----------



## Cornell (Jun 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @Cornell When looking at Arizona, take a look at Tempe.  It seems to be rated well, and it's a college town with a lot going on.  One of my friends from worked retired there.  She did her research, and since she wanted to live in a college town she picked that one.


My daughter is looking at U of AZ and we are doing a college visit there this Sept (at least that's the plan for now!).  I will be anxious to poke around Tempe.  Being in a college town would be wonderful.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> VRBO or AirBnB?


We use both.....Airbnb and Booking were better in Europe; but I find VRBO my best bet here in the states and it opens up so many more places that don't have time shares (our favorite deserted beaches are the Cape San Blas / St George area in Florida; or Fripp Island & Seabrook, SC....don't tell anyone) - we'd also like to explore the Oregon coast (but it's too far for us right now).


----------



## Cornell (Jun 4, 2020)

@geekette @WinniWoman Thank you for your thoughts , comments, opinions.  They are very much appreciated.

So 3.5 years ago, I downsized from my big single family home into my 2 bedroom townhome that I share w/my daughter.  I built it new & wow is it nice moving into a brand new home.  It has been just perfect for us girls and I absolutely love it.  We've had a wonderful few years here.  I went through a massive purging of furniture / possessions, so at least that awful task has been done.  I don't ever want to maintain a yard ever again.  And I don't mind having close proximity neighbors (probably b/c I have great neighbors currently - hahahaha).  

I mentally had a longer-term horizon for moving out of IL -- mainly being prompted by my hatred of winter (which got solidified from commuting on the train for 25 years downtown) and the huge tax burdens in IL , which never seem to stop growing.  However, my desire to move has been accelerated in the past few months & I've decided to move up my timeline.  The reasons are somewhat driven by politics --  but also -- the main draw of Illinois is Chicago & the violence in Chicago is so horrible that I just can't stomach it anymore.  My siblings are all in the Midwest so I will miss regular visits with them.

I visit Phoenix quite a bit I love it there.  Part of why I like it is there are so many ex-Chicagoans there that it feels like "home".  There is Portillos , Lou Malnatis (all local Chicago institutions) there  and I always meet former Chicagoans while visiting. Cubs spring training is there , too.   I have a few friends that live there so there is a safety net of that. 

I have a lot of thinking to do.  One MAJOR hurdle is to see if my company will let me keep my job if I move.  I don't know if I can stomach moving AND looking for a new job this late in my career.  

I have been through so much in the past 10 years.  One advantage of that is that my confidence has grown knowing I can handle and weather change.  

Thank you again for your thoughts .  

BTW, it's an absolutely gorgeous night in Chicago area.  We are now allowed limited outdoor dining.  Our suburban downtown has done a great job with blocking off streets so restaurants have more room to set up outdoor tables.  I saw SO MANY PEOPLE smiling and laughing tonight .  Good for the soul.  Especially after the last week we have had.  Sunday night I slept with a hammer in my bed & would not let my daughter out of the house.  I hope that the worst of things are behind us.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

Paumavista said:


> We use both.....Airbnb and Booking were better in Europe; but I find VRBO my best bet here in the states and it opens up so many more places that don't have time shares (our favorite deserted beaches are the Cape San Blas / St George area in Florida; or Fripp Island & Seabrook, SC....don't tell anyone) - we'd also like to explore the Oregon coast (but it's too far for us right now).


Fripp Island!   Once upon a time, Dad booked a big house for us all for 2 weeks on Fripp Island.  It might have been Hurricane Andrew that had stolen the sand, so our walkway to the beach was at high tide a wading station.  We were ok with that.  That was the only vacation that included all of Dad's kids plus their spouses and kids.  Also the only 2 week vacation I ever had.

But, yeah, I'll keep the secret!


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

....I have been through so much in the past 10 years.  One advantage of that is that my confidence has grown knowing I can handle and weather change.   

I was honestly surprised where upstream you expressed fear of the Alone part in a new city.  You don't strike me as someone with fear.  Not talking about violent Chicago, I get that, completely, totally legit fear of violence so very near Home.   I have avoided even driving through Chi Town for years.   

What I mean is, you don't seem to have any problem being authentically you, stating what you think, doing what you want.  You are clearly adventurous, so I can't imagine you'd have any difficulty meeting people that share your interests.   You seem plenty strong to me, so I can't imagine anything but excitement in the move.   Alone if you want to be.  

I don't think it would be hard to become part of wherever you go.   IF you want to be part of it.  I tend to reject the idea that I need to "get out there", no matter how many other people think so.  In my case, they are specifically referring to dating, which I have no interest in doing at this time.   When I feel like being among people, I can find something going on.  Well, used to!  Pandemic changes everything...    No quick drive up to the park to see what's happening Friday night...   not likely to have concerts in the park every Sunday this year ...  

I would take a sailing class if it weren't so bloody expensive.  Just something I always thought I'd like to try.   I'm sure you have things like that, or, stuff you never thought about until it's right in front of you.   I will take a guess that you will have a list ready when the move happens and dive in as you feel like it.

Older and bolder, that's how I like to think my experiences have shaped me.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 5, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I have been through so much in the past 10 years.  One advantage of that is that my confidence has grown knowing I can handle and weather change.



From reading quite a number of your posts the past year or so, you strike me as a confident and intelligent person. I am 100% sure you will make the right choice for you, whatever that is. Your next 10 years should be great.


----------



## geekette (Jun 5, 2020)

....ooops


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 5, 2020)

Q: When will you feel good about travel again ?

Between the pandemic, protests and violence here in the United States, it will be a very
long time before we will feel safe again  to take a timeshare vacation or travel long distance...

_Where are we going? We`re staying at home. 
Because that`s the best thing to do right now._


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 5, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @geekette @WinniWoman Thank you for your thoughts , comments, opinions.  They are very much appreciated.
> 
> So 3.5 years ago, I downsized from my big single family home into my 2 bedroom townhome that I share w/my daughter.  I built it new & wow is it nice moving into a brand new home.  It has been just perfect for us girls and I absolutely love it.  We've had a wonderful few years here.  I went through a massive purging of furniture / possessions, so at least that awful task has been done.  I don't ever want to maintain a yard ever again.  And I don't mind having close proximity neighbors (probably b/c I have great neighbors currently - hahahaha).
> 
> ...



From what I sense in what you wrote I think moving up your timeline is the right way to go. The job thing is certainly a big factor. If you were retired it would be a no brainer.

So if you can get that to work out, I think you should go for it. Now or never as they say! No time like the present!


----------



## klpca (Jun 5, 2020)

I am ready to local travel now because I figure that we will put gas in the car at home and bring our food with us. We could do a week without seeing anyone. Our primary activity is usually hiking. I hate shopping with a passion, and crowds too. We rarely, if ever, use a resort pool because we have a pool in our back yard so there's no novelty there. Obviously we don't use a gym when we travel as hiking is enough exercise for us. We are scheduled to go to the local mountains for a week this month. The resort assures me that they are open which surprises me, but we're going if they are open. We have zero intention of interacting with anyone on that trip.

We are scheduled to go to Hawaii in August and I am highly skeptical of that happening, but if it does we will go. Our seats on the plane are two together on the side, so no middle seat person for us to contend with. But it's probably a moot point anyway, so I am not losing any sleep over that. I'm sure that we will be sitting in our backyard in August.


----------



## presley (Jun 5, 2020)

I just got tired of waiting for Disneyland to reopen and I booked a one night stay in August. If the parks aren't open, I'll book a cabana by the pool and at least I know that I love the food at my hotel and Downtown Disney will be open.

I also booked a weekend in Anaheim during October, since I love the Halloween stuff at Disneyland. That stay is subject to change, but I got tired of waiting, lol. 

Now, thinking about booking a desert visit, but want to wait until it cools down a bit. When I saw Las Vegas was opening yesterday, I almost planned a trip, but then I remembered that I don't like casinos, lol. Plus, I recently took in a hospice dog. So, I wouldn't really leave her with my husband for more than a couple nights.


----------



## queenofthehive (Jun 6, 2020)

Paumavista said:


> I'd like to travel, and would consider traveling (even though we are totally isolated since March, ordering food etc) if we could find a good deal in a more isolated area.  It would be such a waste to go somewhere with beautiful amenities I won't feel comfortable using....but a house on an isolated beach (i.e. not Hilton Head or Clearwater, etc) or a private cabin in the mountains (not Wyndham in the Smokies or somewhere busy).  I'd want somewhere with basically no community gathering spots (somewhere private to bike, hike, walk & relax...….kinda like home, LOL....but a change of scenery)


You might want to take a look at Edisto Island but not south of the island where all the all the houses are but north of the island in the Jeremy Cay-Cowpens- Edingsville beach area. This is north of the state park.  It is near Botany Bay. Pick up your groceries before hand. There is a small Bi-Lo on the island but I advise to avoid it as much as possible because it is always jam packed in the summer. Not sure if you are familiar with Edisto but it is very remote and the Jeremy cay area is even more remote. Bring your bikes and kayaks as there are plenty of outside activities here. Fishing and crabbing is great. If you have a boat, try to bring it because boating in the marsh is beautiful with all the birds and dolphins. The state park has a great bike trail and a nature museum. The bike trail has many boardwalks that are placed over the marshy areas. Edisto is very beautiful and one of my most favorite places. I like it for it’s simple feel if that makes sense. It is not like Seabrook or Kiawah. It has a handful of restaurants and all are family owned - no chains. There are very few shops (but a great local bookstore). If want a place to enjoy nature and forget the commercialization of the outside world, this is the place for you. We have stayed at Edisto many times so if you have any questions just let me know. I have rented thru Edisto Realty, Atwood and Carolina One with no issues.


----------



## folgema (Jun 6, 2020)

Maybe its because I live in an area that has had minimal actual C19 effects (100% of deaths in my county are in long term care facilities), but I am ready to go!  My town is also a strong rural tourist area, so things are "almost" normal here, restaurants open, lots of expanded outdoor dining and entertainment, pools, beaches, gyms open etc.  And we are two weeks into the expanded opening with no spikes.  Here's praying that continues.

So, we are planning a big driving trip for July to a remote area that we normally wouldn't have the time to drive to and flights aren't an option (Michigan's UP).  Friends have a cabin in the woods.  So, hopefully a rather socially distant vacation.  We also do have reservations for October in Emerald Grande, Destin.  We are guessing our festival we planned to attend will be cancelled, but will still go enjoy the resort, beach, etc.  And finally have a flight booked in November to Florida. It was $20 round trip, so we figure we aren't losing out on much if we aren't comfortable flying yet 

At some point life goes on, and there are always risks.  But, I recognize my opinions are based on what I see on a day to day basis in my little corner of the world.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Be prepared for heat during the summer, but at least in AZ and NV it will be dry heat.



No matter how many times I hear this sentiment, my first reaction is always *hot is hot, no matter what!*
But then a few years ago, we visited St. George, Utah in July.  It was our only option that year and we really wanted to visit Zion National Park. 

As someone who absolutely hates heat and humidity, that trip to St. George was a vivid demonstration on the effect humidiy has on heat (and making it just unbearable).  It was hot during our stay (over 110 a couple of days) but even in the direct sun, _*without the humidity*_ it made a huge difference.  So today, when I hear sage advice such as Luanne posts above, all I respond with is a strong nodding of the head in the affirmative.


----------



## MLR (Jun 6, 2020)

Cornell said:


> As I mentioned in previous posts I already traveled (mid may).  And traveled by air.  My comfort level was high but everyone has different thresholds on this.
> 
> One thing that was eye-opening to me: I traveled from a very high -restriction / mask mandatory area to a destination that was low-restriction/masks not required.  The societal differences were stark in terms of how people behaved in general and their interactions w/each other.  If I was someone who was anxious about C19, where I traveled to would have upped the anxiety b/c human behavior was so different there (vs where I live).
> 
> I hope that makes sense.



May I ask where you went? Would love to go somewhere where we would not HAVE to wear a mask in a restaurant! It is summer and I can barely breathe with a mask on. Sure  hope next year is better. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 6, 2020)

@geekette - your plans sound almost like a friend of mine did-she wanted to own a farm for years, grow/raise sustainable food etc. She took the plunge a few years ago and quit her "day" job and renovated a farmhouse and started growing enough to sell. She's never been happier even though it is hard work.



Karen G said:


> One had us put a plastic glove on the hand we served ourself with. The other asked us to use the hand sanitizer right next to the salad bar. Both had sneeze guards.


That is actually not a bad idea to continue no matter if there is a pandemic or not. One thing to come out of all this may be increased food safety and cleaning practices.
Travel update: Arrived at the resort last night-Marriott has always been clean and a good experience for us but OMG I don't think it's ever been so sparkling. Not a speck of dust anywhere. They stored the remotes in plastic bags so I'm guessing once cleaned we are the only ones to touch them - I don't know when the last time was I've seen a TV remote so clean! Pool/hot tubs open, activities starting today and sports courts back open. Brought most of our food with us. Glad to be in a different set of walls for a couple weeks!
This may be the best time to travel if one can do so safely as I think the hospitality industry knows if they fail at cleaning right now there is no coming back.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> No matter how many times I hear this sentiment, my first reaction is always *hot is hot, no matter what!*
> But then a few years ago, we visited St. George, Utah in July.  It was our only option that year and we really wanted to visit Zion National Park.
> 
> As someone who absolutely hates heat and humidity, that trip to St. George was a vivid demonstration on the effect humidiy has on heat (and making it just unbearable).  It was hot during our stay (over 110 a couple of days) but even in the direct sun, _*without the humidity*_ it made a huge difference.  So today, when I hear sage advice such as Luanne posts above, all I respond with is a strong nodding of the head in the affirmative.


I compare it like this.  Humidity is like being in a steam room, dry heat is like being in an oven.


----------



## JanT (Jun 6, 2020)

That is a really good question.   Miss Marty makes some good points.  With everything that's going on, how in the world do we even set about traveling without some level of discomfort?  I don't want to have to spend an entire vacation running from COVID-19, civil unrest,  and violence or even feeling like I have to be on high alert for any of that.   And yet, I don't want to stay in my house forever either, never going anywhere or experiencing other places and cultures.  So, how in the Hell do we move forward?  

I know it's really only been a few months that travel has had to be curtailed for many but for us it's been quite awhile longer as we spent the last several years watching over my elderly mother.  We put our lives on hold to do that and I wouldn't change it for anything in the world.  But, she passed in December and we were looking forward to selling our home and getting on the road.  Now, we're just in the middle of a storm that seems to have no end in sight.  Even as I write that, I feel guilty because I know how blessed we are - we have no real "problems" so how do I even complain.  I guess it's because I recognize how fragile life is and we're not getting any younger.  There is still so much we want to see and do in this life and I worry that we'll just make it through one storm only to find ourselves embroiled in another.  In the end, it's in the Lord's hands and I stay focused on that but dang.....today I feel frustrated!!!


----------



## Cornell (Jun 6, 2020)

MLR said:


> May I ask where you went? Would love to go somewhere where we would not HAVE to wear a mask in a restaurant! It is summer and I can barely breathe with a mask on. Sure  hope next year is better. Thanks for your post.


South Dakota - near Badlands and Black Hills.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter is looking at U of AZ and we are doing a college visit there this Sept (at least that's the plan for now!).  I will be anxious to poke around Tempe.  Being in a college town would be wonderful.


The University of Arizona is in Tucson, but Arizona State is in Tempe. Is she going to check out both schools? Our son went to ASU in Tempe for one year and it was always fun
to go visit him there.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 6, 2020)

Karen G said:


> The University of Arizona is in Tucson, but Arizona State is in Tempe. Is she going to check out both schools? Our son went to ASU in Tempe for one year and it was always fun
> to go visit him there.


Yes - I got my brain mixed up in my message.  (have a lot on my mind these days).  Yes, we are looking at both schools when we are there....given that they are open for campus visits.  I have been to Tempe but never Tucson.  Hoping as well to visit some TX schools as well.  It's going to be interesting to see where she winds up.


----------



## mas (Jun 6, 2020)

I have three international trips scheduled in the next 10 months.  My first trip is Nepal/Bhutan in Oct. 2020.  I seriously doubt that will happen--expecting OAT (the travel outfit - Overseas Adventure Travel) to cancel/postpone/rebook sometime in August.  I feel better about my second trip in January 2021 to Egypt-that will obviously depend on what's happening with the government in Egypt in Jan. and rate of infection at that time.  Currently the state department lists Egypt with a level 2 travel alert which means a slightly elevated risk. I won't worry about Morocco in March until we get through with Egypt...the best laid plans, what a pain.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yes - I got my brain mixed up in my message.  (have a lot on my mind these days).  Yes, we are looking at both schools when we are there....given that they are open for campus visits.  I have been to Tempe but never Tucson.  Hoping as well to visit some TX schools as well.  It's going to be interesting to see where she winds up.


My younger dd and I had some great trips when she was looking at colleges.  She wanted to stay on the west coast so we looked in Portland at Reed and Lewis & Clark (her number one pick), and Tacoma at University of Puget Sound.  Then we went to southern California (separate trip) to see Occidental.  Occidental is where my mother went for a couple of year (also Barack Obama went there).  It's a gorgeous little campus, but she didn't really care for where it was set.  I grew up almost over the hills from there, so for me it was too close to home.  We also toured The Evergreen State College.  Older dd ended up transferring there after community college and loved it.  Anyway, younger dd ended up at Eckerd College in St. Petersburg, FL.  She was accepted at University of Puget Sound and Lewis & Clark, but neither school could provide her with enough financial incentive to attend.  Eckerd could.  She basically went there on a short break from school, by herself, and gave them a check.  At least she was able to do her Master's on the west coast, in Vancouver, B.C.


----------



## tomt73 (Jun 6, 2020)

"Just curious of how other TUG members are coping and planning future vacations."

Well, we were forced to cancel a couple of weeks this June when a car club convention we were planning to attend was canceled. However, we are booked for most of two weeks at National Harbor in Washington and another resort in Ocean City, Maryland this coming October/early November. We'll also use our two 2020 Christmas-season weeks in Lake Placid, NY, my home town. We'll definitely use our winter 2021 weeks in Santa Fe, NM, and add one or two others if the ski resorts open up.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Q: When will you feel good about travel again ?
> 
> Between the pandemic, protests and violence here in the United States, it will be a very
> long time before we will feel safe again  to take a timeshare vacation or travel long distance...
> ...





klpca said:


> I am ready to local travel now because I figure that we will put gas in the car at home and bring our food with us. We could do a week without seeing anyone. Our primary activity is usually hiking. I hate shopping with a passion, and crowds too. We rarely, if ever, use a resort pool because we have a pool in our back yard so there's no novelty there. Obviously we don't use a gym when we travel as hiking is enough exercise for us. We are scheduled to go to the local mountains for a week this month. The resort assures me that they are open which surprises me, but we're going if they are open. We have zero intention of interacting with anyone on that trip.



These posts both touch on something I've been feeling since all this started back in late February / early March.  Feeling good about travel has so many components and there are many we seldom recognize or acknowledge.  One aspect of this is a reasonable confidence that all will be well while you're gone.  With technology today, it is easier than ever to keep an eye on things remotely, yet I don't know that even that level of monitoring completely puts me at ease when we are on a trip.  Like many folks I suspect, we try to have someone check on the house a time or two while we are gone as there just is not a substitute for someone being there.  But there seems to be more in play emotionally these days about being away from home.  That feeling won't stop me from this upcoming vacation, or enjoying it to the maximum amount possible, but it sure seems to be there more so than I can recall for a long, long time.     

There is also the anticipation of the trip and for many folks, that is an essential and enjoyable part of the vacation experience as well.  But even during a time we are getting closer to our next vacation (which is not guaranteed to occur, but -at present- is highly likely since this will be a driving vacation), my level of anticipation is not there.  It is more of a sense of burden.  No doubt, all of the addiitonal unknowns which we have to face with respect to travel is playing a significant role in this feeling but there is something in this environment, in this time that seems to be leeching the fun from this upcoming trip.  I can't really put my finger on it.  Perhaps @Miss Marty has neatly summarized the situation and my experiences and preferences are similar to those noted by @klpca as hiking will be the primary activity on this trip for us as well.  Whatever the reasons for this feeling, the milieu of vacationing seems to have changed - at least for me.

@JanT 's post a bit earlier is definitely spot on in expressing these feelings!


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 6, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @geekette @WinniWoman Thank you for your thoughts , comments, opinions.  They are very much appreciated.
> 
> So 3.5 years ago, I downsized from my big single family home into my 2 bedroom townhome that I share w/my daughter.  I built it new & wow is it nice moving into a brand new home.  It has been just perfect for us girls and I absolutely love it.  We've had a wonderful few years here.  I went through a massive purging of furniture / possessions, so at least that awful task has been done.  I don't ever want to maintain a yard ever again.  And I don't mind having close proximity neighbors (probably b/c I have great neighbors currently - hahahaha).
> 
> ...


Both the Cubbies AND the White Sox train here  Definitely plenty of folks from IL, WI, MN here. It's an easy area to move into because nearly everyone is from somewhere else. I think that makes folks more welcoming.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jun 6, 2020)

silentg said:


> Hi Now that we are starting to see places opening and travel this summer is being offered in somewhat limited form. How do you feel about traveling? Personally, I don’t want to travel too far from home right now. We have moved our vacations to next year with exception of two weeks in the fall to drivable destinations in Florida.
> We have been following CDC guidelines and mostly staying home.
> Just curious of how other TUG members are coping and planning future vacations.
> Silentg


I am eager to move about and I have a bit already. Part of me thinks I am jumping the gun, especially when I learned that the Indiana State Fair (which I was considering going back for) has been cancelled, and the pool at my T/S in Sedona is not yet opened. 
And, when I do get out, most people are still being super careful. Worse, I have no desire to poke my head in and out of shops. I so separately want to do anything I can to help small business owners and the economy.


----------



## avad88 (Jun 6, 2020)

We are in our timeshare now in the Outer Banks of N.C. We are retired, come here for 2 weeks each year and can drive, so it was a no brainer. Our kids and grandkids usually join us for one of the weeks but their jobs wouldn’t let them travel. The resort is less than 1/2 full. It opened Memorial Day. 
The resort was very clean and the 2 pools are open with a capacity of 26. We haven’t gone in them but families and kids are there. There are no formal activities, but the putt putt course, tennis courts, etc are open. The beaches here are wide and open with lots of large groups social distancing. 
We brought most of our food but went to the grocery store and Dollar Tree where signs on the door said “masks are encouraged”. We wore ours but at least 1/2 the people didn’t wear them. We are by ourselves like we are at home, so the change of scenery is nice. We love the beach and can almost forget about Covid while we are here.
We usually go to the mountains in July but I haven’t booked it this year. We have a timeshare booked for October in South FL and hope we can go. We usually cruise to Europe in the fall but not this year—I am looking at 2021 because I believe there will be a vaccine then.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 6, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> @geekette - They stored the remotes in plastic bags so I'm guessing once cleaned we are the only ones to touch them - I don't know when the last time was I've seen a TV remote so clean!



Several years ago our trip to Boston had us staying at the Sheraton Back Bay. Their remotes had "enclosed buttons" rather than buttons with nooks and crannies around them like regular remotes. I am not particularly germ phobic, but I thought at the time that all hotel/timeshare remotes should be that way -- a quick wipe down on what was basically a solid surface would hopefully really take care of the previous occupants' germs.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 6, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> Both the Cubbies AND the White Sox train here  Definitely plenty of folks from IL, WI, MN here. It's an easy area to move into because nearly everyone is from somewhere else. I think that makes folks more welcoming.


I appreciate the comment.  Yes, whenever I visit AZ I feel like I'm surrounded by people from "home" so that makes it attractive to me.  You have echoed what my gut feelings are.  I have lots of thinking and exploring to do.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> Both the Cubbies AND the White Sox train here  Definitely plenty of folks from IL, WI, MN here. It's an easy area to move into because nearly everyone is from somewhere else. I think that makes folks more welcoming.


Santa Fe is like that as well.  There is a group from the Chicago area, a lot from Texas (many of them are part timers) and then those of us from California.  Of course there are people from other places as well.  I stuck my foot in my mouth at one of our first neighborhood gatherings when I said "Well no one is from Santa Fe" (something my realtor told me) and found that both my host and hostess were.

We have found it easier to meet people because there are so many in the same position as we were.  Moving to a brand new place, not knowing anyone, and being open to meeting people.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 6, 2020)

Asap!
Have credit from Viking for cruise we were supposed to do May after husband back from 3 years overseas in military. Cant wait to rebook. Booked wdw timeshare already, looking to book marriott ....asap


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I compare it like this.  Humidity is like being in a steam room, dry heat is like being in an oven.


Yes.  Sauna vs steam room.  

Humidity has an oppressive nature about it.  I wilt faster in humidity than in dry heat.   Humidity adds that layer of sticky that you can't outrun.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> Yes.  Sauna vs steam room.
> 
> Humidity has an oppressive nature about it.  I wilt faster in humidity than in dry heat.   Humidity adds that layer of sticky that you can't outrun.


I have never lived where there was humidity so I do not do well in it at all.  We moved our younger dd into her dorm in St. Petersburg, FL during the summer.  No elevator.  After each load up to her dorm room we'd just kind of collapse on the bed, soak in the a/c, and then go for another load.  There are even trips we've made to Hawaii where the humidity has gotten to me.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 6, 2020)

I will feel good about travel when Holland America coughs up our refund.
They are the last travel merchant to fork over a refund or credit for no-go's.

If that happens (not sayinhg when), then I'll feel good about:
... driving to Marco Island in August and Gatlinburg in October,
... flying to Salt Lake City in December.


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2020)

Snazzylass said:


> I so separately want to do anything I can to help small business owners and the economy.


I am hoping for street fairs and festivals.  But, yeah, what hasn't already been cancelled remains Iffy.

I would like to overpay at food trucks for unhealthy food, browse the wares of the artisans, buy Something.  Maybe several somethings.  Outdoors on a pleasant evening with live music would be wonderful.  

I would very much enjoy day trips to little towns having whatever hoo hah.  I am not picky.


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I have never lived where there was humidity so I do not do well in it at all.  We moved our younger dd into her dorm in St. Petersburg, FL during the summer.  No elevator.  After each load up to her dorm room we'd just kind of collapse on the bed, soak in the a/c, and then go for another load.  There are even trips we've made to Hawaii where the humidity has gotten to me.


ugh, reminds me of moving my sister in Houston.   Collapse is correct.  It seems like much more hydration necessary.   I have no idea if the human body sweats differently in humid vs not.

We are getting weird weather so far this season, I am acclimating.   Also known as pacing myself.   I have hit Wilt at least 3 times today, but got so much done early morning that it has been a productive day, even with very long rest breaks.    

I am not yet to the point where I could leave the house for a couple weeks, the grow season has granted me jungle conditions that I have not yet sufficiently tamed.   As I attend to different sections of the yard, I could consider those different staycations...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2020)

geekette said:


> ugh, reminds me of moving my sister in Houston.   Collapse is correct.  It seems like much more hydration necessary.   I have no idea if the human body sweats differently in humid vs not.


Completely different experience when I took my older dd to her dorm at The Evergreen State College in Olympia, WA.  The weather was nice for one thing.  And they were SO organized.  We checked her in at a tent in the parking lot. Then drove up to where her dorm was located. We couldn't park there as they had no room, but they had student volunteers who unloaded the car for us.  I was told to drive back down to the other parking lot, then walk back up. There were guides along the way  so we wouldn't get lost, and by the time I got back up to the dorm, all of dd's stuff had been moved in by the student volunteers.  So nice!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2020)

I've been searching Interval, RCI, and private rentals the last couple of weeks for a mountain escape before mid-July. There were several nice weeks/units available in June, and even though resorts were "open" with partial occupancy, the local SIP restrictions were still in place. Local government web pages were pretty clear that they wanted to slowly open up businesses for locals, but were not rolling out the welcome mat for people coming in from outside. I read more than a couple of city Covid guidelines that even if you COULD visit, they don't think you SHOULD. Also, we love hiking, so are disappointed that many parks (including National Parks) haven't reopened yet. I was getting excited about Riudoso, NM, but was disappointed to see that White Sands National Park is still closed.

I'm SO ready to start traveling again for fun, but am also trying hard to be responsible and respectful of local wishes/guidelines. It's starting to look like my first trip will be to DC for work. I'm keeping fingers crossed that we'll be able to go on our trip to Maui this fall!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 7, 2020)

geekette said:


> ...
> ... I have no idea if the human body sweats differently in humid vs not....



My problem in humidity is when sweating starts (which is pretty much when one walks outside), you really cannot dry off - even inside.  One feels wet, sticky and dirty until the next shower, bath or swim.  That first bead of sweat that forms on your back, rolls down your back and soaks your undergarment(s) quickly turns into a stream, then a river.  Ugh.
Despite the fact one usually retreats into the A/C asap, the sweat that soaked your clothes is very slow to evaporate and creates an uncomfortable feeling of permanent wetness throughout. 
Just uck.


----------



## louisianab (Jun 7, 2020)

We just grabbed a Sanibel Island week for June 20th. Not ready to fly, it will be the kids first long road drive. Going straight down and doing a grocery pickup and sitting on the beach for a week. DH is still WFH, so no worries for him and I already had the week off. I'm excited, minus the 18hrish drive. (Maybe 16, as I'll be the driver )


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 7, 2020)

I think we are starting to feel more comfortable with traveling soon. I’d like to go to Florida to visit family this year. We have a local trip planned with some friends in July.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2020)

louisianab said:


> We just grabbed a Sanibel Island week for June 20th. Not ready to fly, it will be the kids first long road drive. Going straight down and doing a grocery pickup and sitting on the beach for a week. DH is still WFH, so no worries for him and I already had the week off. I'm excited, minus the 18hrish drive. (Maybe 16, as I'll be the driver )



I saw that early this morning with an AC. I was so excited about going back to Sanibel, but DH wouldn't go for it. He wants to get out of the heat and humidity, not deeper into it.

Have fun!!!


----------



## louisianab (Jun 7, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I saw that early this morning with an AC. I was so excited about going back to Sanibel, but DH wouldn't go for it. He wants to get out of the heat and humidity, not deeper into it.
> 
> Have fun!!!


Yeah, mine isn't real excited about it either, but it's been 88 and humid in Michigan already and I need some stress relief travel, so we just went for it. (The use of an AC made it an easier choice!)


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 7, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I saw that early this morning with an AC. I was so excited about going back to Sanibel, but DH wouldn't go for it. He wants to get out of the heat and humidity, not deeper into it.
> 
> Have fun!!!


He's a smart one, your DH is @PamMo !
We are starting to feel the humidity increasing in front of the tropical depression blowing in off the Gulf of Mexico....


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2020)

I think you got one of the best deals I've seen using an AC!!!  Sanibel is so much fun with kids. It's hard to get them back to the room when treasure hunting for shells on the beach!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> He's a smart one, your DH is @PamMo !



Hahahah! Many, many years ago, DH was stationed in Ft Polk, LA. When the kids and I arrived at our new home in July, my  6-year old son looked at the steam rolling off the pavement and rooftops of all the houses and asked, "Are we in Hell?"


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Hahahah! Many, many years ago, DH was stationed in Ft Polk, LA. When the kids and I arrived at our new home in July, my  6-year old son looked at the steam rolling off the pavement and rooftops of all the houses and asked, "Are we in Hell?"


Years ago I went with a friend to Palm Springs during the summer.  We were out getting ice cream one afternoon and there was a family there.  The young boy, who was sweating said "I'm melting!".


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> My problem in humidity is when sweating starts (which is pretty much when one walks outside), you really cannot dry off - even inside.  One feels wet, sticky and dirty until the next shower, bath or swim.  That first bead of sweat that forms on your back, rolls down your back and soaks your undergarment(s) quickly turns into a stream, then a river.  Ugh.
> Despite the fact one usually retreats into the A/C asap, the sweat that soaked your clothes is very slow to vaporate and creates an uncomfortable feeling of permanent wetness throughout.
> Just uck.


Yes.   You don't actually get to dry off after a shower and remain dry.   So quickly it feels like it was for nothing.  Always feeling grimy and slimey, no matter how many showers.

Last summer I built a misting station outside.  It's in a shady area that gets a breeze.  Just a soaker hose spanning some tree branches.  but, refreshing.  I try to live with AC as a luxury vs necessity.  I prefer to get used to the heat and humidity early in the season, as it seems that I can build a tolerance to heat.  A little mist, a little breeze or ceiling fan, I hardly ever need more than 2 showers a day ......


----------



## marciaheitz (Jun 8, 2020)

Cancelled a trip in April.....just this week cancelled a week in Sept to Mexico and rebooked for Next August. Didn't feel like I could trust the response to the pandemic in Mexico. Still have an August trip to Tahoe and November trip to Tennessee (driving). Don't see a reason at this point to cancel either one of those. HOWEVER, I have 2 weeks in Hawaii next Feb and I'm worried about that one. If we have a resurgence this winter it's a big investment (taking entire family and sure hope this doesn't ruin our trip.


----------



## spirits (Jun 8, 2020)

I was getting a check up from my dentist on Sunday (our clinic works weekends and they just opened up) and his assistant told me that the covid case was up by 40 the last couple of days....probably due to the May long weekend two weeks ago.  And then with the BLM protests on the weekend we were thinking that the rate will spike even further.

I live in Edmonton Canada and most people have taken the shelter in place pretty seriously.  It is taken very seriously at my job site and also my two sons are mostly working from home.  The employers would not have spent that kind of money if they thought the virus was a joke.

Having said that I was longing to spent a week at our home resort in Banff, Alberta.

Perhaps not in the summer but we have spent the first week of September in Banff the last few years since I retired from my teaching job and have always had really nice weather.  The town is still lovely and the crowds are a lot smaller.  Just perfect.

Then I watched on television about a young woman who was spending a couple of days in Golden BC.  She had some property there but was an Alberta resident.  There was a note on her windshield that told her to go home.  Some of her friends had reported that when they went on holidays their tires were slashed or their cars keyed.

One of the downsides of travelling as a tourist during a pandemic.  People do not like having their health put at risk due to an entitled tourist mentality.

So...I have two considerations to think about now.  The virus is not beaten....it was tamped down because we sheltered in place.  Cases are starting to rise as we open up.  Cars are being damaged if others think you are a selfish tourist putting their lives at risk.  And we are not yet fully opened up.  Cases may spike drastically in the next two weeks.  It seems that people who are medically trained are taking this disease very seriously.  Neither the young woman who was assisting my dentist or the dentist himself were planning any travel anytime soon.

I will be staying home this summer and not making any plans for trips in the near future.


----------



## folgema (Jun 9, 2020)

geekette said:


> I am hoping for street fairs and festivals.  But, yeah, what hasn't already been cancelled remains Iffy.
> 
> I would like to overpay at food trucks for unhealthy food, browse the wares of the artisans, buy Something.  Maybe several somethings.  Outdoors on a pleasant evening with live music would be wonderful.
> 
> I would very much enjoy day trips to little towns having whatever hoo hah.  I am not picky.


If you are in the midwest, come to Port Clinton OH.  Nice small town on Lake Erie.  We closed off a block downtown, you can get takeout from the local restaurants and sit outside at tables 10' apart, and listen to live music on the weekends.  A couple of nice outside bar/restaurants on the water (both with live music, one has it 7 days/week)  Plenty of room on the beach.  We are welcoming tourists, but also maintaining distance as best as we can


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 10, 2020)

spirits said:


> One of the downsides of travelling as a tourist during a pandemic. People do not like having their health put at risk due to an entitled tourist mentality.


I'd bet if you asked business owners and workers whose livelihood depends on tourists you'd get different answer. It's never so black and white...


----------



## bnoble (Jun 10, 2020)

I’m not sure about that. Often the people in the tourist industry have the most exposure to tourists, and the entitlement that some have can really sour the relationship for everyone. Just because you sell something doesn’t mean you automatically like or respect those doing the buying.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 10, 2020)

Some 5 or 6 years ago I quit traveling after two mini strokes.  I was afraid of having another at 30,000 feet or on a highway in the middle of nowhere.  Prior to that I traveled extensively among other things I faithfully used my 6 TS Weeks every year.  Truth is I don't miss traveling at all.  Maybe my age, 85 has something to do with it...

George


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 10, 2020)

We are still planing going to key west end of Sept/first Oct.  But cant say if we will be allowed to cross the border Canada to USA to drive to the airport.   Not planing on altering anything until September, sort of wait and see.  From our experiences with the last Hurricane, the business owners, staff will be happy to see you and your support.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 11, 2020)

We basically quit traveling Internationally close to 4 yrs ago when I was implanted with my LVAD. But, we do still go to Myrtle Beach a few times a year. We were scheduled to be there this week but passed due to what’s going on. Our daughter and her family are there now. We are scheduled to go down on 6/28 but I just read where MB has been declared a COVID hot spot because most people are not wearing mask or social distancing. Will be interesting to see how this all eventually plays out.


----------



## geekette (Jun 11, 2020)

folgema said:


> If you are in the midwest, come to Port Clinton OH.  Nice small town on Lake Erie.  We closed off a block downtown, you can get takeout from the local restaurants and sit outside at tables 10' apart, and listen to live music on the weekends.  A couple of nice outside bar/restaurants on the water (both with live music, one has it 7 days/week)  Plenty of room on the beach.  We are welcoming tourists, but also maintaining distance as best as we can


ooooh, now that does sound like a good trip to make.   I'll check out a map.   Could maybe stop off and pick up the ole lady and her giant dog, too.   Mom would love that!!


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 11, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I’m not sure about that. Often the people in the tourist industry have the most exposure to tourists, and the entitlement that some have can really sour the relationship for everyone. Just because you sell something doesn’t mean you automatically like or respect those doing the buying.











						'It has just been devastating': This state could face an entire year with almost no tourists - The Points Guy
					

Just a few months ago, Premier Alaska Tours was gearing up for a record summer tourist season. The Alaska-focused tour company -- one of the state's biggest




					thepointsguy.com
				



Alaska is asking for tourists. Japan and Italy have announced incentives for tourists to come back. 
Not sure where "entitlement" comes into play when people whose livelihood depends on tourists coming and spending money there and the economy is strongly tied to tourists.


----------



## Cornell (Jun 11, 2020)

@Monykalyn I would LOVE to go back to Japan, so I researched what you are referencing.  Now my mind is spinning  https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurab...ravel-deal-japan-subsidize-trip/#32c6969a14f7


----------



## bnoble (Jun 11, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> Not sure where "entitlement" comes into play


"I don't understand why they don't think my money is a good enough reason to risk their lives" is a pretty good summary of the entitlement I am talking about.

Of course, different people will view this differently, and those whose livelihoods depend on tourism have an incentive to see the bright side of things. But to not even see how some might experience tourist demand in the current environment as an entitled view is pretty narrow.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 11, 2020)

bnoble said:


> "I don't understand why they don't think my money is a good enough reason to risk their lives" is a pretty good summary of the entitlement I am talking about.


Ok I get that part. And yeah that is a sense of entitlement for sure. OTOH if residents of a town who do not rely on tourism for their living are vandalizing vehicles or hostile to tourists (when most of the area may rely on tourism) it is just as much of an entitled or privileged view. I've seen that too, as I live near areas that really do rely on seasonal tourists/visitors. I've seen firsthand the desperation when those seasonal jobs go away. And now with economy in toilet the charities and fundraisers to support charities are also going to be gone, along with tax revenue from the tourists so now you are in a really big black hole of despair. Doesn't mean one shouldn't be gracious when traveling though and respect local feelings and customs.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 12, 2020)

I just saw on TV two hairsylists that had the virus and between them had 140 clients who wore no masks .All were tested and none had picked it up.,The stylists had on masks.This makes me more comfortable about traveling. We will go when the resorts are open where we can drove and there is no quarantining. Probably July. Will fly in the fall for a week to Hilton Head and do a ten day driving trip. As I have a type cancer which is a very probable end of life type (Two to three years) with no one ever cured yet, I have a diiferent attitude toward the travel risk. I am 80 and healthwise in not good condition and catching the virus would be very dangerous to me. Staying stuck is not on my bucket list.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 12, 2020)

cgeidl said:


> I just saw on TV two hairsylists that had the virus and between them had 140 clients who wore no masks .All were tested and none had picked it up.,The stylists had on masks.This makes me more comfortable about traveling. We will go when the resorts are open where we can drove and there is no quarantining. Probably July. Will fly in the fall for a week to Hilton Head and do a ten day driving trip. As I have a type cancer which is a very probable end of life type (Two to three years) with no one ever cured yet, I have a diiferent attitude toward the travel risk. I am 80 and healthwise in not good condition and catching the virus would be very dangerous to me. Staying stuck is not on my bucket list.


Sorry, but that one example wouldn't make me feel more comfortable. But, everyone has their own comfort level.

And truly, unless we know for sure that ALL of the clients these hairdressers had were tested, and tested negative I wouldn't be entirely confident that no one caught it from them.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 12, 2020)

We are ready to go how. Any where in the world.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 13, 2020)

We are seeing the result of re-opening, SC now being named a hot spot. Four restaurants within blocks of us have had to close temporarily due to employees testing positive. With my 98 year old mother living with us and our own vulnerabilities, we’re not going anywhere.


----------



## geekette (Jun 13, 2020)

I am leaving Monday morning.  Aside from fuel and potty stops along 500ish miles, my people and place exposure will be limited.  Will most likely get to camp and stay there.  Just 2 of us, in separate sleeping quarters.  

I am not ready to be in large groups.  I really really don't want this damn virus.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 13, 2020)

geekette said:


> I am leaving Monday morning.  Aside from fuel and potty stops along 500ish miles, my people and place exposure will be limited.  Will most likely get to camp and stay there.  Just 2 of us, in separate sleeping quarters.
> 
> I am not ready to be in large groups.  I really really don't want this damn virus.


@geekette - Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Brett (Jun 13, 2020)

Glynda said:


> We are seeing the result of re-opening, SC now being named a hot spot. Four restaurants within blocks of us have had to close temporarily due to employees testing positive. With my 98 year old mother living with us and our own vulnerabilities, we’re not going anywhere.



that sounds like a good plan


----------



## DancingWaters (Jun 13, 2020)

We are at the Wyndham smoky Mountain Lodge this week.  I’m uncomfortable being away from my safe haven at home.   They are at 50% capacity.   We ventured out to take a walk but that was it today.  We will go to the waterpark tomorrow and try to enjoy the waterpark.  Brought plenty of food with us if we decide we aren’t too comfortable actually going to a restaurant. Other years staying here we utilized every minute of our day with the amenities.  We won’t be doing that this year.  Life has changed but still plan on enjoying our vacation.


----------



## geekette (Jun 13, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> We are at the Wyndham smoky Mountain Lodge this week.  I’m uncomfortable being away from my safe haven at home.   They are at 50% capacity.   We ventured out to take a walk but that was it today.  We will go to the waterpark tomorrow and try to enjoy the waterpark.  Brought plenty of food with us if we decide we aren’t too comfortable actually going to a restaurant. Other years staying here we utilized every minute of our day with the amenities.  We won’t be doing that this year.  Life has changed but still plan on enjoying our vacation.


Please do enjoy.  Your unit should be a safe haven, no extra people.  I hope the waterpark is fun and you find that you can relax and enjoy Not Quarantining!!  You've earned the trip.  

I'm jealous of the waterpark.  That sounds like fun.   I could go for a lazy river about now..   a good summer float...


----------



## Roanna (Jun 16, 2020)

Where I live, about 50% of people are concerned and wear masks. But we’ve had tons of company from various areas that have no restrictions and tons of company from various areas with the strictest restrictions (think northern Idaho vs San Francisco and Portland, OR). Out of all the out-of-state travel that friends and family have been making, and out of all of us collectively only knowing one person that has been afflicted with covid19, I can say that I feel very comfortable with travel. The problem is limited due to limited work. Also, I won’t bother going to a beach if said beach is closed. I’m not going to crowd around people; I go to beaches to swim in the ocean. Nor will I go to a national park if the exhibits are closed. So, I guess I’ll just impatiently continue to wait it out. ‍


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jun 16, 2020)

Our week at the Eastern Slope in NH was cancelled exactly two weeks prior to check-in, so I scrambled to come up with a Plan B. We’re headed to Woodstone at Massanutten, VA this Friday. Now if only the low pressure system that’s stalled, bringing rain to the NE, would move off! We don’t mind that many of the resort amenities aren’t open, but we’d like to enjoy the mountain scenery and not be cooped up in the condo.


----------

